# My M3 and WiFi



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

The unit keeps asking me to join WiFi to perform software updates, yet it can't connect to my home WiFi (automatically or manually input) even when sitting in my garage. Same with my iPhone hot-spot. When I manually input my WiFi credentials, it asks if I want to forget the WiFi connection! What? Which WiFi connection? What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


*UPDATE*
No worries, I rebooted the display and I'm Ok with WiFi now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Darkmann said:


> *UPDATE*
> No worries, I rebooted the display and I'm Ok with WiFi now.


I had run into this same issue. A reboot fixed it for me too.

Was your car on 2022.16.* software? I think that's the version that gave me this problem. Once I updated to 2022.20.*, I was fine.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just treat your Tesla like it's running Windows 98 - when in doubt, reboot .


----------



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

garsh said:


> I had run into this same issue. A reboot fixed it for me too.
> 
> Was your car on 2022.16.* software? I think that's the version that gave me this problem. Once I updated to 2022.20.*, I was fine.


Sorry garsh for late reply. I don't recall what version S'Ware I was running at the time. I'm currently latest S'Ware and my previous update (last week believe) ran fine on both my iPhone HotSpot and my home WiFi. Bottom line is that this is a non issue for me at this time.


----------

